
Gmail outage - Splendor
https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=1&iid=3ea584e120290efde09577a612d75ea7
======
l2dy
"Google for Work Gmail outage" is better.

------
Jedd
Most depressing thing about this (given I use gmail and haven't noticed any
problems) :

    
    
      	9/15/16, 1:16 AM
    

As someone living in Australia and mostly using a VPN I don't really know how
to parse any of that. I can _intuit_ it, but given ISO 8601, I feel that's
somewhat of a cop-out.

~~~
codegeek
For me, it shows 11:16 AM (EST) which was right around the time it happened.
So it seems to be showing based on your local time.

~~~
Jedd
Heh - like you, I did a very sneaky immediate edit regarding timezones (I'm on
a VPN, you're in EST). Challenges remain.

------
logicallee
Kind of weird that they mention a workaround - which involves stopping and
starting the service, but obviously only works if you know about the
workaround. Why not apply it to everyone themselves. (via a script) or if they
don't want to force the temorary disruptuon on everyone at least like create a
button to try the workaround, and put it on the outage notification page...
Stopping and starting it seems like something that wouldn't be that resource-
intensive to apply to everyone, would it? Isn't a hack that applies the
workaround to everyone better than an outage/downtime while they figure out a
purer reason?

~~~
adamveld12
Where was this workaround mentioned?

edit:

Found a tweet about it:
[https://twitter.com/GoogleforWork/status/776078668212953090](https://twitter.com/GoogleforWork/status/776078668212953090)

Seems like people are having some success with it and there isn't data loss.

------
robin_reala
“Workaround: Disable Gmail Service in Admin Console UI, save the changes,
enable it back, save the changes.”

------
codegeek
Mods, can you update the title to "Google Apps for business down" as personal
gmail is not down.

------
ctrlrsf
Seems to be coming back up now.

------
codegeek
damn it. I had to come to HN to verify as I thought we were hacked.

------
itcrowd
Can someone enlighten me on the use case for Gmail for business?

You're basically paying 5$ per month per user to have Google serve ads based
on your _companies_ emails, right? I would, as a company, never allow anyone
such unfettered access.

Even if it was ad-free, Google would still have access to the content of your
emails. That does not sound like anything I'd ever give any company.

Edit: Gmail for business doesn't show ads. But that doesn't prevent them from
profiling and tracking your company activity.

~~~
niftich
It saves you from having to host an email server yourself, which is frankly a
huge pain, regardless of any guides one finds on the web.

Or, if you so prefer, it saves you from running Exchange, which gives you a
more complex environment for more cash.

Furthermore, there are no ads in 'Google Apps for Work' or 'Google Apps for
Education' [1].

[1]
[https://support.google.com/work/answer/6056650?hl=en](https://support.google.com/work/answer/6056650?hl=en)

~~~
itcrowd
This page is what I was looking for. Thanks

